# Muzzleloader Monster



## Buck Only (Oct 17, 2007)

Rumor is.......again the RUMOR is there was a monster buck killed in Screven County out near Tuckahoe last weekend with a ML.

Anybody else hear this?


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 17, 2007)

Have not heard it but I always thought screven was a sleeper county by some pictures I have seen of some taken there.


----------



## Buck Only (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks!  I did see a 240 lb 9 pointer killed last weekend!  Rack was about 120 ish, but the deer was a MONSTER!


----------



## Buck Only (Oct 19, 2007)

There was a 150 class 10 Pointer killed on Millhaven.


----------

